# meetups in Baltimore



## morninglorygirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi. I'm new here. I need to find a meetup group somewhere in Baltimore Md. Are there any support groups that meet? Morninglorygirl


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

morninglorygirl said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I need to find a meetup group somewhere in Baltimore Md. Are there any support groups that meet? Morninglorygirl


 hi i am from baltimore too--i would love to join a support group


----------



## Ilene299 (Aug 30, 2010)

morninglorygirl said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I need to find a meetup group somewhere in Baltimore Md. Are there any support groups that meet? Morninglorygirl


----------



## Ilene299 (Aug 30, 2010)

*[/b I'm in Baltimore too and would like to join a support group if there is one?Ilene*


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

Ilene299 said:


> *[/b I'm in Baltimore too and would like to join a support group if there is one?Ilene*


*i am looking for a support group in baltimore md. also!*


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

buggga said:


> i am looking for a support group in baltimore md. also!


any support groups in baltimore md????


----------

